
Why do tech companies prefer youth over experience? - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://www.alphr.com/life-culture/1005568/why-do-tech-companies-favour-youth-over-experience
======
JamesVI
The data they present doesn't support their thesis (or the headline).

All the data says is that 50-60 year old non-managerial employees at tech
companies are paid less, on average, than 40-50 year old non-managerial
employees.

The simplest explanation is that the higher paid employees are retiring early
because they can afford to (or even voluntarily moving to lower paid positions
with less responsibility/more interesting work/fewer hours).

Everything else in the article is wild conjecture with no supporting evidence.

------
aurizon
The young can be pushed and bullied, older experienced workers push back.

